# Ever have trouble picking the pair to breed? Wanna help? (Pic heavy)



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a few nice pairs all conditioned to breed but am at a loss of which pair to pick next. I have to mention Halfmoons are my nemesis. I seem to have a hard time getting them to spawn and if they do all my dads have eaten been egg eaters. Crowntails have been easy for me and I just had my 1st attempt at HMPK go like clockwork. The one male I despreatly want to spawn is a HM Sky a white and blue marble (in my photo album) will not make a nest and has run from the female when put in the breeding tank with that them. 

So With all that being said let me introduce the pairs up for debate:

I have a proven breeding pair of imports, that no longer resemble their purchase photos They were so much better looking in the breeder photo but I have had so many fish change colors that Im not saying its not them just stating wish they still looked the the original photo. They are both a minty greenish and peachy orange maybe a bit of a boring predicable breed ... Siamimbellis is a great breeder and a lot of his lines breed true ( sorry fins are still a bit nipped from their 1st spawn over a month ago with the other breeder). I will have pics of what they looked from the breeder Siamimbellis to the 1st breeder and then what they looked like tonight I have had them a month and they may have changed slightly since I have had them but not drastically 


This is the other pair I picked: A white and copper marble HM that has changed since I have had him I will also show his pics from when he arrived and then pics taken tonight. His new pics show his white is being eaten by a green copper on his body. The female a blue was I selected because she is very eggy (and I dont want her to get egg bound) from her 1st attempt at breeding with Sky the above named HM. She and has been showing breeding stripes on her own. She also has fin nips from the 1st attempt and from the sorority tank she was being picked on so she was pulled about 3 weeks ago so her fins dont look as nice I will include a before photo of her as well as one taken tonight. I was thinking of pairing him with my copper dragon HM female but because big blue girl looks like shes going to burst I thought maybe she needed some relief.....

I also have white a pair but that is kinda borning I looking for different not something you see a lot so I didnt bother to take photos. 

So Let me hear your thoughts but dont get too excited since I have a crappy track record with Halfmoons. 




I


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry be patient i am having trouble getting photos to load


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry It seems that I can only upload the pics that I took with my phone, the ones i took with my camera which came out better but they wont load


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

*White and Copper Marble X Blue*

Breeder pics


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

*White and Copper Marble HM X Blue*

Pics taken tonight really wishing I could load the pics from my camera not just phone they came out better =(


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

That is a gorgeous pair!!! 

If you ever want to sell your "boring" whites let me know seriously!! I love whites! They would just be pets though no hm breeding for me!


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

MoonShadow said:


> That is a gorgeous pair!!!
> 
> If you ever want to sell your "boring" whites let me know seriously!! I love whites! They would just be pets though no hm breeding for me!



The white male was a was a mistake on the invoice I didnt catch until after I paid I only wanted the white female lol I love a great white dont get me wrong, (a great white lol SHARK!) {sorry I love shark week} I am just in a flashy mood thats all. I paid more than I would have liked for him


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Any ideas of why I can get my Camera pics to load?


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Got some camera pics to load*

Ok I Got some camera pics to load by cropping them 1st maybe the files where too big


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

I like the blue female and marble male!


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Finally got camera photos of Green and orange pair*

Sorry for soooo many pics but I want opinions based on the fish and i know that bad photos can make a good fish look bad....


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Jayloo said:


> I like the blue female and marble male!



See that is the pair I like better also.... but was thinking try the proven breeding pair since you know they have breed sucessfully before..... all the HM I have tried to breed have been 1st timers..... ( but all my crowntails have been 1st timers and I havent had many problems with them...)


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

I've never had a spawn not work because of finnage? Are you saying the HM you are attempting to use have too much finnage to spawn?


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Jayloo said:


> I've never had a spawn not work because of finnage? Are you saying the HM you are attempting to use have too much finnage to spawn?



No sorry I am saying the males and females are conditioned as are all my fish, but once entering the breeding tank (which is set up the same as all my other spawns) the males wont make a nest, or runs from the female and hides from her, or once they actually do spawn the male eats all the eggs.... I am just saying I always have had bad luck with my Halfmoons


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Are you doing the spawn dance before every attempt?  just kidding. But get rid of the bad mojo with the HM. It will come just like all the others!


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

*Swoons* The marble male really is incredibly stunning--I'm extremely jealous right now lol. Are you pretty set on pairing him with the blue female? I'd be interested in seeing pics of the copper female you were planning on earlier or any other females you'd consider. 

Assuming you have a successful spawn, is there a certain amount of time you typically wait before attempting the next one? If so, would you make an exception under certain circumstances?

Since you've had such negative experiences in the past with your attempts to breed HM males, its seems like a successful pairing with one would go a long way as far as giving you more confidence and positive outlook for future HM male pairings, and as cheesy as it sounds, that alone could end up making a real difference. Because of that, part of me wants to say you should go with the proven pair since they're obviously your best bet for a good HM male spawning, regardless of which pair is "better" or more attractive. 

Idk, hard call, I can definitely see why you're having a tough time deciding!


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Laurenie said:


> *Swoons* The marble male really is incredibly stunning--I'm extremely jealous right now lol. Are you pretty set on pairing him with the blue female? I'd be interested in seeing pics of the copper female you were planning on earlier or any other females you'd consider.
> 
> Assuming you have a successful spawn, is there a certain amount of time you typically wait before attempting the next one? If so, would you make an exception under certain circumstances?
> 
> ...


I definitely could get you pictures of my other females I have a blue double tail, I have the copper I have a white I have I have a turquoise marble that turned pretty much all turquoise except for just a rim white, I had a blue and yellow mustard gas but she recently got eaten (thought is was Nemo for a day till I found her), blonde steel I will get you pictures let you pick the female


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

*cooper female about 2 months ago*

She has filled out a lot she was tiny here and her coloring looks silvery now it depends what lighting she is in sometimes she looks purple or green or red, and her ventrals turned red


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Giant pk*

she has also filled in and I think is too big for him now and has a two small dots of blue


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

*doubletail*

she has also filled in and is a bit darker


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

*quick photos in tank of some girls*

I forgot about the pink girl


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh wow, thank you so much for all the pics! I'm looking at all of them right now. I'm extremely partial towards DTs--but trying to be objective lol.


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

*pink and blonde steel hms females*

heres a couple better pics from the breeders


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

belleangel33 said:


> heres a couple better pics from the breeders


 I might actually be on my way right now to betta-nap that pink girl.... If you wanted to make things easier you can just go ahead and mail her, k? thnx 

ETA: how old is she?


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

hahaha yeah she is pretty nice! Pink girl is 4 1/2 - 5 months and is pretty good size - she was bully in my sorority and had to be taken out.....and i never got a great pic of my white girl she was sent by mistake


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

I have too many fish right now 25 jars and a bunch (6 i think) females in the sorority, nemo and a half sibling ( i culled whole half sibling spawn accept 1 due to no ventrals a 4 week I was wicked sick with broncitis, ear infection,sinus infection and pink eye all at the same time so I guess I wasnt cleaning as well as i thought) oh and i have and the hmpk spawn right now I think they are 12 days old?- I have more than I have room to spawn oops so if anyone is looking for fish I have a couple for sale. (and i just shipped another newbie breeder/friend 14 bettas) oops


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Laurenie said:


> Oh wow, thank you so much for all the pics! I'm looking at all of them right now. I'm extremely partial towards DTs--but trying to be objective lol.


I havent dealt with doubletails much but I have a lavender/periwinkle doubletail male you would like unfortunately his fins have started to curl over... and I wonder if it is because he lays on his betta leaf a lot so its and isnt exercising them enough unfortunately he is one of those colors that the camera just make look blue


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

belleangel33 said:


> I have too many fish right now 25 jars and a bunch (6 i think) females in the sorority, nemo and a half sibling ( i culled whole half sibling spawn accept 1 due to no ventrals a 4 week I was wicked sick with broncitis, ear infection,sinus infection and pink eye all at the same time so I guess I wasnt cleaning as well as i thought) oh and i have and the hmpk spawn right now I think they are 12 days old?- I have more than I have room to spawn oops so if anyone is looking for fish I have a couple for sale. (and i just shipped another newbie breeder/friend 14 bettas) oops


I would be MORE than happy to take a few of your hands, assuming I can afford them lol. I'll send you a pm.


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Laurenie said:


> I would be MORE than happy to take a few of your hands, assuming I can afford them lol. I'll send you a pm.



I will just have to make them affordable lol Until I get my fish room I need to cut back a little lol


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

belleangel33 said:


> I will just have to make them affordable lol Until I get my fish room I need to cut back a little lol


^^^Works for me! 

And you're probably gonna kill me, but actually I think the original blue female would be a really good choice. Unless you wanted to breed him to the pink girl just cuz she's sooo purdy lol.


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Laurenie said:


> ^^^Works for me!
> 
> And you're probably gonna kill me, but actually I think the original blue female would be a really good choice. Unless you wanted to breed him to the pink girl just cuz she's sooo purdy lol.


I actually have a turqoise female from a marble line I was thinking of trying instead since it would increase my marble output but she has some fin nips from the sorority and I hate to but in a female that could already be a bit stressed!!!


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

I agree. Original blue female.


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

OK you won Storm x BB they are in the tank lets hope this HM breeding works, if not I will try the proven pair and if I cant get them to spawn Im giving up on the HM and sticking to HMPK and CT


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

You wanna guess who has already started on a bubble nest? Storm the White and Copper Marble HM that's who!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

A few nips in the fins won't make a difference.. not to mention they should both be in their own tanks being conditioned for a while, which would mean whatever happened in the sorority is long forgotten 

Good luck!


----------



## Marvel170 (Jan 2, 2012)

O_0 All your fish are so beautiful I have to say the copper boy and a that pink girl would be a very cute couple and have such awesome babies!!


----------



## JandE Pets (Mar 17, 2013)

was going to vote for the white male and pink girl; but glad that he is already building a nest for you. i think he will be a good dad.

which two did you use for the fry you have now?


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

belleangel33 said:


> You wanna guess who has already started on a bubble nest? Storm the White and Copper Marble HM that's who!


Woohoo!!! Sending good vibes and keeping all my fingers crossed!


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

JandE Pets said:


> was going to vote for the white male and pink girl; but glad that he is already building a nest for you. i think he will be a good dad.
> 
> which two did you use for the fry you have now?


I have a HMPK spawn going now its part of the spawn log section titled MY 1st Plakat spawn. Pics of the parents are there but the female doesnt photograph well she looks better in person and she has darkened up since that photo was taken just a few weeks ago


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Myates said:


> A few nips in the fins won't make a difference.. not to mention they should both be in their own tanks being conditioned for a while, which would mean whatever happened in the sorority is long forgotten
> 
> Good luck!



Yeah but with fins already nipped I dont like to spawn because I cant tell how much damage the male has done. I like to keep an eye on things but I cant always be home have to work sometimes lol


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

hes done adding to nest he no longer building just sitting under it and running to the female and back to the nest and waiting like hello im ready! this just might work! its only been a little over 24hrs they have been in the tank I usually wait 3 days to release the female


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Gosh darn I love Storm he so darn pretty and he doesnt get offended when i call him pretty lol


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok they spawned today and guess what they eat every single egg! GRRRRRRRR


----------

